
Dual Consciousness - headalgorithm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_consciousness
======
mihaifm
Interesting article. It can probably never be proven or disproven, due to the
Problem of Other Minds [1], the idea that the only consciousness that is
certain to exists is the self consciousness, and that I can never be certain
that consciousness exists in other minds.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consciousness#Problem_of_other...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consciousness#Problem_of_other_minds)

